# Galveston crew needed for tomorrow



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Anyone interested in an over nighter tomorrow out of Galveston give me a shout. Plan to leave around noonish and be back Sunday. Probably run 80 to 90 miles out. You can get my number off my web site. either home or cell. Running a 25' Sport Craft walk-around w/ Twin 200 HPDI Yammies. Got room for two!


----------

